# New  Type  Of  Roofing  Material



## north star (Mar 22, 2013)

*( = )*

Has anyone seen or used this type of new roofing material?

Tru2earth Roofing: = = > *http://www.tru2earth.com/main/Home.html*

It appears to be a very viable alternative to asphalt shingles

and other types of roof coverings......They also manufacturer

a flat shingle that resembles a traditional flat asphalt shingle.

*( = )*


----------



## cda (Mar 22, 2013)

wonder what it looks like in person?? and can it handle toronados, hurricanes, hail


----------



## north star (Mar 22, 2013)

*( - )*

I do not know anything about the product **cda**.......I saw it on a

tv show recently, and everything looks good and fully functional on

tv [ yeeeeeah, right! ].

Just "thinking out loud" I guess !

Maybe some of the other Forum viewers have experience or

knowledge of this,  or other types of plastic roofing shingle

products.

*( - )*


----------



## RLGA (Mar 22, 2013)

Strangely absent from their information is testing per ASTM E 108 or UL 790.  My thought is that this is a nonclassified roofing material, which would only make it applicable to Group R-3 and U buildings.


----------



## tmurray (Mar 22, 2013)

From their website;



> The U.S. alone uses 2 million PET (plastic #1) bottles every 5 minutes. This amounts to 28 billion annually, and 80% of them are thrown away.


If there documentation is as careless as their statistics you may have a problem.


----------



## jpranch (Mar 22, 2013)

I like steel roofs! Look at the new "high ribs" that interlock. Very cool. If you would get a hail storm that dents it there are now spay applications that the insurance companies will pay for. Learned this out the hard way 3 years ago. What about the old standing seam roofs? Seen many of them last well over 50 years.


----------



## north star (Mar 22, 2013)

*( **-** )*

jpranch,

I like the standing seam steel roofs also!......They seem to

offer the best return on the investment that I have seen.

I am unknowledgeable about the plastic shingles technology,

but is DOES look like an interesting and viable alternative

to the traditional asphalt shingles.

I am still researching the various plastic shingle products...

*( **-** )*


----------



## mark handler (Mar 22, 2013)

"Flame spread?"


----------



## jpranch (Mar 22, 2013)

Good question



			
				mark handler said:
			
		

> "Flame spread?"


Excellent question Mark. They also say that their product is non-toxic. Wonder what happens to it when the house is on fire? Ever throw a plastic bottle in a camp fire?  :!:


----------



## RLGA (Mar 22, 2013)

Flame spread per ASTM E 84 is not required for roofing.  That is why I mentioned ASTM E 108 and UL 790, which is a requirement for roofing and covers similar burning characteristics per the burning and flying brand tests and its own flame spread-type test.


----------



## mark handler (Mar 22, 2013)

RLGA said:
			
		

> Flame spread per ASTM E 84 is not required for roofing.  That is why I mentioned ASTM E 108 and UL 790, which is a requirement for roofing and covers similar burning characteristics per the burning and flying brand tests and its own flame spread-type test.


Okay Ron, what is the Class rating?

Around here a Class C min. roof covering is required....R902.1.3

Class A in fire areas

What is the "class" of the product?

It will not be accepted without a class rating, under any code.


----------



## RLGA (Mar 22, 2013)

mark handler said:
			
		

> Okay Ron, what is the Class rating?Around here a Class C min. roof covering is required....R902.1.3
> 
> Class A in fire areas
> 
> What is the "class" of the product?


My point exactly, with no documentation provided, these are "unclassified" roofing materials per the IBC, which is only allowed for Groups R-3 and U per the unadulterated (i.e. non-California-butchered   ) version of the IBC.


----------



## north star (Mar 22, 2013)

*( * )*

jpranch,

On the tv show that I saw the product, they stated that their

product would not combust, but only melt.......The plot

thickens!

Is this another flavor of Snake Oil?

*( * )*


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 22, 2013)

This company claims a Class A rating but then again they are not using recycled water and soda bottles

Green building slate roof shingles made from 100% plastic. One roof One lifetime. 50 year warranty.


----------



## mark handler (Mar 22, 2013)

jpranch said:
			
		

> I like steel roofs! Look at the new "high ribs" that interlock. Very cool. If you would get a hail storm that dents it there are now spay applications that the insurance companies will pay for. Learned this out the hard way 3 years ago. What about the old standing seam roofs? Seen many of them last well over 50 years.


Some firefighters hate steel roofs, fire burns under the steel and all the water does is produce steam when water is applied from above


----------



## jpranch (Mar 23, 2013)

mark handler said:
			
		

> Some firefighters hate steel roofs, fire burns under the steel and all the water does is produce steam when water is applied from above


This is why I love the code change hearings. Thanks Mark. I sure would have not thought about that.


----------

